# Moving my Vehicle



## belka (28 Mar 2005)

I'd like to move my truck down here to Borden in the summer time from BC. Will the military re-imberse me for the cost to get it down here?

I know it is possible, since a buddy of mine did it, but I'm not sure how I'd go about doing it.


----------



## dan476 (29 Mar 2005)

Talk to your OR clerks they will answer most of your questions.


----------



## Gramps (9 Apr 2005)

Who you should really talk to is either IRPP or your local F&E section they will have more information than the OR on this issue.


----------



## Inch (9 Apr 2005)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Who you should really talk to is either IRPP or your local F&E section they will have more information than the OR on this issue.



IRP has nothing to do with you until you're MOC qualified. Everything has to be actioned by your OR, you can't just go to Base Traffic and get something set up, there's a chain of command that needs to be followed and the approval for such moves comes from your Unit, not Base Traffic.


----------



## Gramps (9 Apr 2005)

My mistake. I misread the earlier post and was under the impression that this was a posting not TD. If it is TD then you are correct and I was wrong. If it is a posting however then it is an IRPP or F&E issue. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Inch (9 Apr 2005)

Gramps said:
			
		

> If it is a posting however then it is an IRPP or F&E issue. Sorry for the confusion.



Nope, I was posted to Moose Jaw in Dec 02 and was not entitled to an IRP move since I wasn't MOC qualified.  The OR actioned my move and it was passed on to Base Traffic to organize the movers. At no time will you just go to Base Traffic on your own. Only after you are MOC qualified will IRP take over responsibility to move you.


----------



## Gramps (9 Apr 2005)

This is why I would make a statement like" IRPP or an F&E" Issue. The  key word being or. Initially I also said thet they would have more information on the issue nothing more.   But I suppose that someone in my MOC wouldnt have a clue about it.


----------



## mbhabfan (9 Apr 2005)

I have applied AVN tech.  If accepted I will attend BMQ for ten weeks in St. Jean.  After that the course is 18 months or so in Borden, does the above posts mean that I will not be moved from Manitoba to Borden for those 18 months?  I had planned on bring my wife and daughter to Borden for the year and a half.


----------



## Gramps (9 Apr 2005)

I have been on course in Borden with people that were there for a long periond of time on other courses. Some people can get moved ther with all of their F&E for the duration of their course. For an 18 month course I wouldnt worry about it but check into it through your recruiter, they should be able to find the required info for you. There should not be any major problems.


----------



## Inch (9 Apr 2005)

Gramps said:
			
		

> This is why I would make a statement like" IRPP or an F&E" Issue. The   key word being or. Initially I also said thet they would have more information on the issue nothing more.     But I suppose that someone in my MOC wouldnt have a clue about it.



No need to make comments like that. I've found that traffic techs can be just as unhelpful as supply techs or RMS clerks if they don't feel like answering your question. Some seem to find it way easier to say "go through your OR" then to actually offer some advice. I remember being a newly minted 2Lt and having some Cpl start laying into me because I asked about a move, he gave me some info alright, it was pretty short and sweet too, "Go to your OR, Sir". So I'm telling the young man to go to the OR first, they're the ones that deal with all the details and they're the ones that will authorize the move, traffic techs deal with one small part of the whole posting affair, in fact, I was posted last year and the only time I talked to a traffic tech was to let them know I had arrived and was ready to receive my F&E from the movers.

For the record, IRPP no longer exists, it stood for Integrated Relocation Pilot Program. It's no longer a pilot program, it's a full fledged part of doing business now, hence Integrated Relocation Program or IRP.

mbhabfan, you should be entitled to a move, all the married guys I went through Moose Jaw with all got moves with their families for the 2 years they were in the Jaw.


----------



## Gramps (9 Apr 2005)

If you were dealing with a Traffic Tech who was rude or ignorant to you and didnt want to help you then they were wrong in doing so. Traffic deals with a larger part of the moving process that many people understand or are aware of. Yes you would call F&E when you arive at a new base but it is the Traffic Tech that you spoke to who ensured that the moving company was aware that you had arived and were ready for your F&E and set up the delivery. Most prople in my trade that I know (granted that is not very many) will go the extra step in trying to help someone, especially if they are a relatively new member. Sure your OR may be a good place to start and I wont argue that point because you are %100 correct. However if the member is shipping a vehicle and if they are entitled to it then F&E should be able to help with that in atleast giving you some info or direction. If they are rude or ignorant I know I wouldnt stand for it. 

 Maybe you are right about my comments but I notie a lot of traffic tech bashing on this site and may become a bit defensive . There are a lot of people out there who think that all we are taught to say is "no" or "go ask someone else".


----------



## Inch (9 Apr 2005)

Understood, I wasn't trying to trivialize what you do, it's just that there's channels to go through and I would say that you guys come after the approval has been given by the OR. 

I don't hold a bad opinion of anyone due to dealing with one jerk. There's jerks in every trade and I agree that the Traffic techs, just like all trades, can be a big help to a new guy learning the system, but the OR is where I'd start and then go talk to the Tfc techs to get a better understanding of what will happen after the move is approved.

Cheers,


----------



## Gramps (9 Apr 2005)

That makes sense to me. Cheers


----------



## belka (10 Apr 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys.  ;D I'll keep all of this in mind when I get posted after my course.

I've decided to buy a vehicle here, I found an Insurance company here in Ontario that will not screw me over. 

Thanks anyways.


----------



## McInnes (4 May 2005)

I'm pretty confused here. If someone enrolls in the Forces for example in BC and has a car, the CF will pay for it to be moved to,for example, Ontario?
Would the car simply be loaded onto a transport truck and driven across Canada?


----------



## Inch (4 May 2005)

Aquilus said:
			
		

> I'm pretty confused here. If someone enrolls in the Forces for example in BC and has a car, the CF will pay for it to be moved to,for example, Ontario?
> Would the car simply be loaded onto a transport truck and driven across Canada?



Yes, once you're posted after training, you're given a move from your place of enrollment. This includes your vehicle. The other option is to drive the vehicle and get paid mileage, meals and incidentals.

Yep, either a truck or a train. Royal Lepage and Base Traffic take care of organizing that.


----------



## IntlBr (27 Jan 2010)

I realize that this is a very old thread, but I could not find anything relevant which was more recent.

My question is simple, I am looking at buying a classic car (37 years old) before I complete my first move.  This will be a summer-only vehicle, in addition to a car I already own.  Will the CF pay to move two cars from your original location?  I know I should "ask my CoC" - and I will, but I was wondering if there was anyone with information that I could arm myself with before pursuing it.  Thanks!


----------



## Occam (27 Jan 2010)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> I realize that this is a very old thread, but I could not find anything relevant which was more recent.
> 
> My question is simple, I am looking at buying a classic car (37 years old) before I complete my first move.  This will be a summer-only vehicle, in addition to a car I already own.  Will the CF pay to move two cars from your original location?  I know I should "ask my CoC" - and I will, but I was wondering if there was anyone with information that I could arm myself with before pursuing it.  Thanks!



Yes, but it comes out of your custom envelope.  Your primary vehicle comes out of core funding.

See Section 9.3 of the Relocation Program Directive at http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pd/rel-rei/aps-paa-2009/index-eng.asp


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jan 2010)

Also, if your "classic" car gets moved via the moving van, get some good insurance on it.  The moving companies only pay by the pound and getting anything out of the stupid DND insurance company is like pulling hen's teeth.   :


----------



## IntlBr (27 Jan 2010)

Ack all!  Thanks folks


----------



## CountDC (28 Jan 2010)

If you came into F&E when I worked there my advice would be to drive it.  Not a chance in hell I would trust the movers with it. DND will not insure it so you will be at the mercy of the movers insurance company. In fact unless things have changed since 06 DND will not move it for you where it is so old. You will have to contract your own move for it and claim it on your move claim.


----------

